# What do you put in your cheese fondue?



## Mel! (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello
Hope u had a Happy Christmas, and your food turned out great. 

Every New Years Eve, I make cheese fondu. 
When u make it, what do u put in, besides
Emmental cheese
Young gouda
garlic
wine
Butter
flour
salt

I am thinking that i may get lucky, and get an interesting new ingredient, to put in my fondu, if i post here, asking for ideas.

Mel


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 28, 2006)

a little mustard powder and some dried parsley.
 other than that, just the same as you


----------



## Candocook (Dec 28, 2006)

Gruyere for the cheese
Cornstarch for the thickener.
Garlic on the pan


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 28, 2006)

I only made fondue once, back in the mid 80s.   I used gruyere and emmenthaler, some spices, fresh herbs and white wine added just as the cheese was melted.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 28, 2006)

Our almost all cheese fondue (with a touch of white wine) comes out thick enough we never found the need to add any thickening agent like flour or corn flour.  Nor we need to add any salt as most of the fondue cheeses are lightly salted (gruyere, emmenthal, fontina).  Also combining a bit of either gorgonzola or taleggio will give a nice twist to your fondue.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2006)

White wine is a traditional addition to fondue. It helps maintain a smooth texture.  A little Kirsch is often added as well.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks YT

Mustard sounds like a delicious idea. I think i will try that. Also, the parsley, if i stumble accross some, before New Years Eve.
I put in caraway seeds, last year, but did not like them. 

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Candocook and Verablue

I can certainly get hold of that Swiss cheese(emmental and greye(excuse spelling. Luckily my cooking is better than my spelling). Plenty of it here, since we are close to Switzerland. It tastes great, in fondu. 

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Urmaniac

I think i will do it without salt and flour. Sometimes salt can disguise the true flavour of things too much. I can always add them at the end, if they are really necessary. Thanks for the tip.

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Andy

I bought some white wine, last night. So I will be using that. 
Never thought of Kirsch, before. Maybe, if i am lucky, i will see some of that, on my next trip, to the shops. 

Mel


----------



## jennyema (Dec 28, 2006)

Excellent cheese. Gruyere and Emmethaler or other high quality swiss cheese.   Or Compte or the like.  White wine. A drop of Kirsch. Garlic to rub the pot with.


----------



## Aria (Dec 28, 2006)

I have all the above ...for a super fondue.  Thanks All


----------



## Sararwelch (Dec 28, 2006)

Cheese, white wine, cornstarch are the main ingredients. Last time we had a large block of gouda, so I used that, with pumpkin foccacia cut into cubes as dippers. Not very traditional, but it sure tasted good.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 28, 2006)

What else are you serving along side your fondue?  Have you ever served small soft breadsticks with the cheese fondue?  This has made me hungry because now I am wondering toward dessert with the chocolate fondue.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks very much for the replies. I can always rely on this forum, to make my receipes more interesting. Always ideas i have not thought about.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello Stirblue

What i will be serving alongside
Mango chutney. I made it, last week
Onion pickles, which i made a couple of months ago
Bread, which i will make
Also, some fresh salat items, like tomatos and cucumber
Maybe some fried mushrooms. 

If anybody has ideas, for more side dishes, please post here. 

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone, and Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It turned out great.

Mel


----------

